# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Nastradin Hoxha - Rrefyes i tregimeve Islame-Sufi

## ocean

The Matrix of Philosophy
Courtney Schlosser


*Nastradin Hoxha shekulli 12: Rrefyes i tregimeve Islame-Sufi*

Mistiku Nastradin, hero i miteve folklorike, rrefyes i tregimeve, mendjeprehte dhe jashtezakonisht i menqur _mesues i menqurise_ apo Mulla. 

Megjithate, se a ka ekzistuar Nastradini apo jo nuk eshte e sigurte fare. Ne qofte se nuk ka jetuar, atehere eshte e sigurte se Sufinjte e kane shpikur ate qe te ua bene te mundshme njerezve qe me mire te kuptojne menyren se si ata te shikojne jeten, perjetimin njerezore, dhe boten. 

Duke alternuar midis absurdeve dhe humorit, cuditjeve dhe ndjenjave te brendshme, atyre literale dhe imagjinore, perrallat e Nastradinit kane perballuar me gjenerata te njerezve brenda dhe jashte komuniteteve Islamike, me shekuj te tere, tek Rruga Sufiste e menqurise dhe iluminimit. 

Qe ne menyre adekuate the rrefejme permbajtjet e perrallave te kendshme dhe avanturat e Nastradinit do te duhej me shume se nje liber, por nje nga keto tregime do e japim ketu. 

Nje legjende per Nastradinin thote se ne qofte se njeri lexon me vemendje dhe me te vertete kupton shtate dhe vetem shtate rrefime mitike te zgjuarsise te atribuara atije, iluminimi do te pasoje si rezultate! Inkurajojme lexuesit  qe te lexojne tregimet e tije te kompiluara ne edicionet e tanishme, dhe ta vene ne testim kete legjende, por nuk ka asnje garance qe kjo legjende eshte e vertete apo falsitet. 

Nje tregim ndoshta i njohur dhe ngacmues ne trevat tona eshte si ne vijim:

Nje dite Nastradini e humbi qelesin. U perkule ne gjunje dhe ne duar, tek njera nga dritat me te aferta te rruges dhe filloi ta lemonte barin duke kerkuar qelesin. Nuk kaloi shume kohe dhe nje shoke i tije kaloi andej pari dhe e pyeti, _Nastradin cfare ben ore?_

_Oh e humba qelesin_ Nastradini Ia kthen.

Shoku I tije bije ne gjunje dhe fillon te kerkoje qelesin ne bare gjithashtu. Mbas perafersisht 15 minutave, shoku I tije e pyet, _Nastradin, ku ta merr mendja se e ke humbur qelesin?_

_Oh e kam humbur ne shtepi._ Ia ktheu me seriozitet.

_Pse pra po kerkojme ketu_? e pyet shoku I tije I cuditur.

_Sepse ketu ka me shume Drite_, Nastradini ia kthen duke bere me gisht tek drita e rruges.

Jane tregime te llojit te tille qe jane mesuar permendesh me shekuj te tere dhe nganjehere te treguara qe tu pershtaten kushteve shoqerore dhe personale, ne menyre qe te ilustrojne moralin dhe mesimet spirituale te Nastradinit, shkelqesise Sufi.

----------


## bakudr

Une mendoja se Nastradin Hoxha nuk ka qene _sufi_. Ai mendohet se ka jetuar ne kohen e Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumi (Romaku) dhe Mevlana eshte e sigurte qe ka qene _sufi_. Nderkohe Nastradin Hoxha ka qene ne kundershtim te vazhdueshem me Xhelaleddin Rumin saqe Nastradin Hoxha e ka pas konsideruar Rumin si spiun te Mongoleve. Tani nuk e di se ne c'aspekt Nastradin Hoxha ka rene ne kundershtim me Rumin. Mund te kete qene _sufi_. Por ceshtja eshte se nga perrallat e tij nuk duken shume nuancat e _sufive_. Ai ka alegro te fuqishme qe te le pa fjale por jo nuanca _sufish_ ne fjalet e tij (kjo e fundit eshte fjalia ime, ndoshta mund te kete edhe perralla/gojdhena qe kane nuanca _sufish_)

Eshte teme interesante por mendoj se eshte shume e veshtire ti vesh pikat mbi _i_.

----------


## ocean

Pershendetje i nderuari Bakudr,

Ndoshta Nastradini edhe nuk eshte Sufi, per mua me shume ka rendesi mesazhi i zgjuarsise qe ai percjelle tek popullata.  Megjithate meqe ju komentuat, ne baze te mendimit dhe interesit tuaj, ne ate se a eshte ai Sufi apo jo, atehere dua te zgjerohem ne burimin e informacionit tim. 

Une nuk shkrova me hamendje apo nga deshira ime qe Nastradini te jete Sufi. Rastesisht hasa ne kete shkrim te shkruajtur nga profesori i shquar Courtney Schlosser, qe jep mesim ne Fakultetin Worcester State College, ne departamentin e filozofise. Ai kishte shkruar leksione ne librin e titulluar "_The Matrix of Philosophy_" te shtypur ne CD, ku shpjegon filozofite e te gjitha feve, ku nder to ishte edhe Islami dhe figurat me te njohura. Nuk besoj se ky profesor do te vente ne linje kredibilitetin e tije si nje nder profesoret me te shquar ne kete fakultet duke shkruar genjeshtra ne shkrimet e tije. Keta bejne gjurmime te hollesishme para se te shkruajne nje liber qe eshte i detyruar te mesohet ne fakultet. 





> Une mendoja se Nastradin Hoxha nuk ka qene _sufi_. Ai mendohet se ka jetuar ne kohen e Mevlana Xhelaleddin Rumi (Romaku) dhe Mevlana eshte e sigurte qe ka qene _sufi_. Nderkohe Nastradin Hoxha ka qene ne kundershtim te vazhdueshem me Xhelaleddin Rumin saqe Nastradin Hoxha e ka pas konsideruar Rumin si spiun te Mongoleve. Tani nuk e di se ne c'aspekt Nastradin Hoxha ka rene ne kundershtim me Rumin.


Me vjen keq te te them por besoj se pajtohesh edhe ti se eshte absurd te mendohet se dy Sufinje kurr nuk mund te kene mospajtime ne mes veti.

Edhe pse dyshoj ne takimin midis Xhelal-ed-in Rumit r.a. dhe Nastradinit, megjithate ne qofte se nje takim i tille ka ndodhur do te isha shume kurioz te mesoj me shume per kete ngjarje. Prandaj ne qofte se ke mundesi, do ta dija per nder po te me udhezosh ne burimin e informacionit tend ne lidhje me kete takim. Rumi eshte njeri nder poetet me te favorizuar nga ana ime, prandaj jam kurioz te dije sa me shume per te, e lere me takimin me te famshmin Nastradin.




> Mund te kete qene sufi. Por ceshtja eshte se nga perrallat e tij nuk duken shume nuancat e _sufive_. Ai ka alegro te fuqishme qe te le pa fjale por jo nuanca sufish ne fjalet e tij (kjo e fundit eshte fjalia ime, ndoshta mund te kete edhe perralla/gojdhena qe kane nuanca _sufish_)


As vete nuk e mendoja qe Nastradini eshte Sufi, dhe kur e pash kete shkrim per here te pare, ne menyre spontane u befasova, por me vone duke menduar e kuptova se befasimi im ishte plotesisht i panevojshem, sepse rrefimet e  metaforike te Nastradinit perputhen plotesishte me rrefimet e te moshuarve Sufinje te cilet shume rralle mesojne ne menyre direkte, por vetem me gje-egjeza, analogji apo perndryshe duke perdorur tregime metaforike te ndryshme per te ndihmuar kerkuesin e se vertetes.

Kendej nga ne ne Kosove-Prishtine pa marr parasysh a je Suni/Sufi/Krishter/Ateist kur njeri ka veshtiresi te kupton se c'fare thuhet, ka mbetur nje fjale e urte, ku thuhet: "_N'kofsh Bektesh e merr vesh_".  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofsh mire

----------


## bakudr

[QUOTE=ocean;1925052]



> profesori i shquar Courtney Schlosser, qe jep mesim ne Fakultetin Worcester State College, ne departamentin e filozofise.


Profesoret e ndryshem megjithese jane per tu respektuar per punen qe bejne nuk jane tamam egzaktet per te kategorizuar dijetaret e muslimaneve. Nuk duhet harruar se ketu ke te besh me nje shkence jo-egzakte dhe mund te hasesh edhe ne mendime te ndryshme. 





> Me vjen keq te te them por besoj se pajtohesh edhe ti se eshte absurd te mendohet se dy Sufinje kurr nuk mund te kene mospajtime ne mes veti.
> 
> Edhe pse dyshoj ne takimin midis Xhelal-ed-in Rumit r.a. dhe Nastradinit, megjithate ne qofte se nje takim i tille ka ndodhur do te isha shume kurioz te mesoj me shume per kete ngjarje.


Sa per takimin midis ketyre te dyve nuk e di nese eshte dokumentuar ndonje gje por Nastradin Hoxha ka pas qene tallur me disa gjera qe Mevlana i besonte. Ne fakt nuk e di nese Mevalana e ka pas besuar gjithcka qe shkruante. 

Psh Mevlana ka nje poezi shume te njohur ku shejtani shkon dhe zgjon nga gjumi per namazin e sabahut Muavijen. Dhe gjate gjithe poezise Mevlana e vlereson shume shejtanin dhe e ul Muavijen. Dhe ne poezi Mevlana e thote per shejtanin se eshte engjell. (kete pershkrim te shejtanit si engjell e kane bere edhe poete te hershem sufi) Nderkohe qe dihet sipas burimeve islame se shejtani nuk eshte prej engjejve por eshte prej xhindeve dhe per kete burim tregohet nje varg nga Kurani.

Nje histori tjeter qe Mevlana e besonte ka qene sikur nje dijetar ka qene duke shkuar per ne haxh dhe gjate rruges takon nje plak. Ky plaku fillon ti beje pyejtje ketij dijetarit. Dhe pastaj ky dijetari me dijen e tij fillon ta kuptoje qe ky plaku qe po i ben pyejtje eshte kutb'i. (*Kutbi* sipas besimit te shkolles sufije eshte kreu i keshillit te dyzet dijetareve qe merren me ceshtje te medha. Per nje kohe te gjate *Kutbi* ka qene Abdulkadir Gejlani. Asnje nga Ehli Suneti nuk i beson gjerave te tilla. Madje nxenesit me te njohur te Gejlanit kane thene vete se sufite kane shpikur shume gjera ne lidhje me Gejlanin nderkohe qe Gejlani nuk ka patur besimin e atyre sufive. Besimin ne *Kutbin* si dhe keshillin e te dyzeteve _sufite_ e mbeshtesin ne endrra ku thone ne enderr e kane takuar Abdulkadir Gejlanin dhe i kane dhene doren dhe i kane marre _uraten_. ) Dhe pastaj ky plaku i thote ketij dijetarit: "Mos u lodh kot duke shkuar ne haxh." Mi jep mua leket e haxhit dhe sillu 7 here rreth meje dhe kjo eshte me e mire per ty sesa te shkosh ne haxh. Dhe ky dijetari i sillet 7 here rreth ketij plakut. Mevlana kete histori e besonte ndersa Nastradin Hoxha tallej me Mevlanen per kete histori specifike. 

Gjithe keto fjalet me lart jane disa gjera qe pak a shume e mban Nastradinin larg ideve sufiste. Ndoshta ka qene por nga pjesa e shkrimit qe solle ti ne fillim nuk duket ndonje burim ku mund te thuhet se ka qene i tille.

Nqs mund te sjellesh ndonje pjese tjeter nga libri i ketij profesorit ku vertetohet se ai ka qene sufi atehere mund te mesojme pak me shume.

Me respekt

----------


## rikochet

Ju kisha lutur qe ta perzgjidhni nje tregim nga Nastradini (Na-sr-din)
dhe ta komentojne ate si "sufi" ashtu edhe "Ehli Sunet"
psh. Ehli Sunetet duhet te gjejne brenda seicilit tregim shtyllen e sheriatit ne te cilen eshte bazuar tregimi.
Derisa Sufi duhet te na tregojne per Mekamin e treguesit ne momentin e te treguarit te ketij tregimi si dhe lidhjen e Sheriatit dhe Tevhidit brenda tregimit.
Sa per informate Sufit do ta kene me veshtire sepse na duhet shpjeguar ne 7 versione here tre mekame me te thjeshtat te cilat edhe mund deri diku te pershkruhen edhe me fjalorin te cilin posedojme shumica ne kete forum.
Urdheroni tregone veten tash ne kete moment.

Tregimin zgjedheni ju sipas deshires suaj

----------


## Bani gjk

Një turk i urtë dhe shakatar NASRADIN HOXHA



V. Ayhan

Nasr el-Din Hoxha është njëri ndër filozofët më të njohur të humorit në historinë botërore. Anekdotat e tij, të rrëfyera mbi një hapësirë të gjerë prej Gjermanisë deri ne Japoni, përmbajnë mësime ku përmes theksimit të një të mete njerëzore apo një pike të dobët synohet ngritja e të kuptuarit të njerëzve për të si dhe shërimi i asaj mangësie. Nasr el-Din Hoxha njihet me emra të ndryshëm nëpër botë. Ai njihet si Artin në Armenia, si Oylen Sipikel në Gjermani, si Mac Antash në Skoci, si Xhuha në Arabi, apo me emra tjerë në vende tjera si Ero, Koso, Iter Pejo e kështu me radhë. Kjo mund të jetë për arsye se në çdo shtet ndodhej një person i ngjashëm si Hoxha apo për shkakun se anekdotat e Hoxhës duhej të kishin një figurë të cilit mund t’i atribuoheshin.

Figurë e vërtetë apo pjellë e imagjinatës njerëzore?
Gati si me çdo personazh tjetër popullor, edhe jeta e Nasr el-Din Hoxhës është e mjegulluar nëpër legjendat e shumta të trashëguara. Megjithatë, kërkimet e bëra mbi jetën e tij që nga mesi i shekullit paraprak, pothuajse të gjitha janë në ujdi se ai u lind në Sivihistar, në rrethin e provincës Eskisehir në Turqinë qendrore. Sipas të dhënave që O.S.Gökyay i jep në artikullin të cilin e shkroi për Islam Ansiklopesiski ( ‘Një Enciklopedi e Islamit’, Istanbull 1986), Fuat Köprűlű ( Nasreddin Hoxha, Islanbull, 1918) shkruan se njëri nga muftitë e vonshëm të Sivrihisarit i quajtur Hasan Effendi shënon në librin e tij të pa përfunduar Maxhmu’a-i Ma’arif (Enciklopedia e Edukimit) se Nasr El-Din Hoxha u lind në fshatin Horto afër Sivihisarit ku edhe shërben si imam për një kohë duke e pasuar të atin i cili po ashtu kishte qenë imam, për të migruar më vonë në Akşehir, në rrethinën e provincës Konya të Turqisë qendrore ku edhe e kompleton jetën e tij.
Megjithatë, ka disa pohime se Nasr el-Din Hoxha është fryt i vonshëm i shpikjes popullore. Sipas pohimeve të tilla, ekzistonte një njeri me emrin Nasr el-Mahmud i cili merr besimin e Gayhatus, atëherë komandant i armatës Mongole në Turqi, dhe e parandalon atë nga të këqijat dhe gjakderdhja. Pasi se ky njeri ishte i mençur dhe i dashur nga njerëzit, thëniet e tij të urta bënë që populli të krijoj një Nasr el-Din Hoxha. Mirëpo, supozimet e tilla janë hedhur poshtë nga studiues serioz. Në mes tyre, Haqqi Konyali, i cili shkroi një vepër voluminoze rreth Nasr el-Din Hoxhës dhe Akşehirit të titulluar Nasreddin Hoca’nın Şehri Akşehir: Tarihĭ, Turistik Kılavuz (‘Udhëzues historik dhe turistik për në Aksehir, Qytetin e Nasr el-Din Hoxhës’), Istanbull 1945, shkruan se atëherë ishin katër Nasr el-Dina të cilit jetuan në të njëjtën kohë dhe që bënë punë të njëjtë si Nasr el-Din Mahmudi, andaj të njëjtat pretendime mund të bëhen për të gjithë ata. Por Nasr el-Din Hoxha mund të jetë asnjëri nga ta. Ky është ai që me të vërtetë jetoi në Akşehir.
Në artikullin e tij ‘A propos de quelques tentatives d’identification de Nasreddin Hodja’ (Internationaler Kongress der Volkszerzählungsfarcher, Kiev and Kopenhagen. 1959), Perter Naili Boratav shkruan se në disa gjenealogji përpiluar kohëve të fundit, Khidr Çelebiu, kadiu i famshëm i Istanbollit gjatë kohës së Mehmetit II dhe babai i Sinan Pashës, autorit të Tedarru’name (Një Lutje Zotit), është shënuar të ketë qenë nga Sivrihisari dhe pasardhës i familjes së Nasr el-Din Hoxhës. Boratav gjithashtu shënon se në një dorëshkrim që e kishte gjetur në Bibliothèque Nationale në Paris, disa nga anekdotat atribuuar Nasr el-Din Hoxhës i janë mveshur po ashtu edhe popullit të Sivihisarit dhe një njeriu të quajtur Khadji. Disa studiues Perëndimor si H.Ethè, M. Hartmann, A. Wesselski pretendojnë se anekdotat atribuuar Nasr el-Din Hoxhës janë anekdota anonime të treguara pothuajse në çdo pjesë të botës, andaj Nasr el-Din Hoxha na del një shpikje. Ca të tjerë si R. Basset dhe Christensen janë të opinionit se anekdotat atribuuar Nasr el-Din Hoxhës janë përshtatje e thënieve të mençura dhe anekdotave që i takojnë Xhuhës, i cili jetoi në Irak në shekullin e 10-të ku edhe u bë mjaftë i famshëm. Mirëpo, pohime të tilla rrjedhin nga një gjeneralisim i mangët. Duke qenë se njerëzit e urtë dhe të mençur si Nasr el-Din Hoxha mund të kenë jetuar pothuaj në çdo vend, anekdotat e Nasr el-Din Hoxhës mund të jenë transmetuar nëpër vende tjera përmes rrugëve të ndryshme të komunikimit. Padyshim se një njeri i quajtur Nasr el-Din Hoxha, shumë perspektiv dhe i mençur i aftë t’i dalloj pikat e dobëta dhe mangësitë në karakterin njerëzor i cili u mundua t’i shëroj ato përmes humorit dhe zgjuarsisë, vërtetë ka ekzistuar.
Varri i Nasr el-Din Hoxhës ndodhet në Akşehir. Ismail Haqqi Konyali shënon se personalisht ka parë një mbishkrim në njërën nga gjashtë shtyllat që mbajnë kuben e brendshme. Sipas atij mbishkrimi njëri nga ushtarët e Bajzitit I, sunduesit Osmanli i cili vdiq më 1403, i quajtur Mehmet, vizitoi atë varr më 1393. Kurse në një regjistër të vakëfeve dhe tokave shtetërore, të përgatitur me urdhër të Gedik Ahmet Pashës, i cili në emër të Osmanlinjve pushtoi Akşehirin më 1476, është shënuar edhe varri i Nasr el-Din Hoxhës dhe një medrese dhuruar nga ai në shërbim të popullit.

Të dhënat historike dhe anekdotat 
Shumica e hulumtimeve të bëra mbi Nasr el-Din Hoxhën janë të pajtimit se ai ka jetuar në shekullin e trembëdhjetë. Në epitafin e gdhendur mbi gurin e varrit të Fatimës bijës së Hoxhës e që ndodhet në Sivihisar, shkruan se Fatimja ka vdekur më 1327. Lamii (vdiq më 1533) shkruan në Lata’ifin e tij se Nasr el-Din Hoxha ishte bashkëkohës i Shayyad Hamzës, një poet i popullit i cili jetoi në shekullin e 13-të. Ismail Haqqi Konyali shënon se Hoxha ishte bashkëkohës i Pir Abit dhe Khadja Jihanit dhe bashkë me ta ka mësuar tek Khadaja Fakih i cili vdiq më 1221. Sipas këtyre dhe shënimeve tjera të ngjashme, na del se Nasrr el-Din Hoxha jetoi në shekullin e 13-të.
Shekulli i trembëdhjetë njihet si shekull shumë kritik për historinë mesjetare të Turqisë. Invadimi Mongol pas kryqëzatave i dha fund shtetit të famshëm të Selxhukëve, dhe bëri që Turqia të copëtohej në shumë pjesë. Veç kësaj, rebelimet dhe konfliktet e brendshme e bënë jetën edhe më të vështirë për popullin. Pra, në këtë periudhë kritike, ne takohemi me tri figura të rëndësishme dhe bashkëkohore. Në mesin e tyre, Maulana Jalal el-Din el-Rumi ishte një mësues Sufistë me shumë ndikim në mesin e klasave të shkolluara dhe sunduese nëpër qendrat e qyteteve. Si një mbrojtës dhe përkrahës i dashurisë dhe tolerancës Islame, ai la shenja të pashlyeshme jo vetëm në historinë Islame por edhe në atë botërore. Yunus Emre është bashkëkohës i Maulanës në mesin e njerëzve të thjeshtë. Ai shprehu në Turqishtën e rëndomtë atë çfarë Maulana kishte bërë në një stil shumë të lart të Persishtës, duke ndihmuar në pakësimin e dhembjeve të njerëzve dhe largimin e përçarjeve të brendshme e armiqësive në mesin e tyre. Nasr el-Din Hoxha, figura e tretë në mesin e atyre treve, ishte njeri i urtë, filozof i popullit dhe moralist i shquar. Megjithatë, i pajisur me një sens shumë të mirë të humorit, ai nxori në pah deformimet morale në mesin e popullit dhe, pa i lënduar ndjenjat e dikujt, ai kritikoi njerëzit për veset e tyre në një mënyrë të butë dhe të mençur. Përgjigjet apo anekdotat e tija janë plot mendjemprehtësi dhe urtësi morale.
Është e pa mundur të pranohet se të gjithë anekdotat që i janë atribuuar Hoxhës i përkasin atij. Është fakt se fama zakonisht përvetëson edhe atë që nuk i takon. Kjo do të thotë, se ka tendenca të zakonshme t’i atribuohet një individi të famshëm edhe diçka çka në të vërtet nuk i përket atij. Për këtë arsye, një përqindje e konsiderueshme e anekdotave që i janë atribuuar Hoxhës nuk mund t’i takojnë atij. Për shembull, në mesin e anekdotave të tilla janë edhe ato që thuhet të kenë ndodhur mes Hoxhës dhe Amir Timurit, i cili mposhti sunduesin Osmanli Bajazitin I më 1402 dhe invadoi Turqinë. Por, është e pa mundur që Hoxha ta ketë takuar Timurin. Me kohë, imagjinata e popullit i ka atribuuar Hoxhës mjaft anekdota të cilat i përngjanin atyre të Hoxhës vetë.
Anekdotat atribuuar Hoxhës janë paraqitur në formë të shkruar që nga shekulli 16-të e këtej. Megjithatë, librat e para për tu hartuar rreth Hoxhës dhe anekdotave të tij filluan të publikohen në çerekun e dytë të shekullit të kaluar.[1] Përkthimet e para në gjuhët evropiane u duken gati një çerek shekulli pas publikimit në Turqi. Në mesin e më të famshmëve, që ia vlen të përmenden janë, La Litèrature Populaire Turque nga Edmond Saussay ( Paris, 1936) dhe Nassredin Hoca et ses histories Turques nga Jean-Paul Garnier (Paris !959).

----------


## ocean

Pershendetje Bakudr




> Sa per takimin midis ketyre te dyve nuk e di nese eshte dokumentuar ndonje gje por Nastradin Hoxha ka pas qene tallur me disa gjera qe Mevlana i besonte. .


Nejse, pra nuk e di ne eshte dokumentuar kjo ndodhi, vetem thashethena!




> Ne fakt nuk e di nese Mevalana e ka pas besuar gjithcka qe shkruante


Po, Mevlana ka besuar gjithcka qe ka shkruar, por ai nuk ka thene ate qe ti cuditesh apo mendon se ndoshta ai ka besuar, ne baze te asaj se c'fare ai ka shkruar. Poezit e tije nuk mund te mirren literalisht, ai gati gjithmone perdore metaforizma.  Perafersisht si Nastradini.




> Mevlana kete histori e besonte ndersa Nastradin Hoxha tallej me Mevlanen per kete histori specifike.


Do te ishte mire ta sjellesh kete perralle ne teresi ne menyre qe ta lexojme te gjithe.




> Gjithe keto fjalet me lart jane disa gjera qe pak a shume e mban Nastradinin larg ideve sufiste. Ndoshta ka qene por nga pjesa e shkrimit qe solle ti ne fillim nuk duket ndonje burim ku mund te thuhet se ka qene i tille.


Po ta leme Nastradinin qe te flasi vete. Kemi mjaft perralla te tije. Une do te mundohem te sjelle disa. 

Nderkohe c'fare mendon ti i nderuar Bakudr, per tregimin qe solla me larte, (ne postimin e pare, humbjen e celesit), c'fare nuancash mund te kete?
Mund ta komentosh domethenien e kesaj perralle te Nastradinit?

Ju faleminderit

----------


## ocean

Marr nje pjese nga http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nasreddin

Nastradin Hoxha eshte nje legjende dhe figure satirike Sufi qe jetoi gjate Kohes se Mesjetes (perafersisht shekulli 13), ne Aksehir, dhe me vone ne Kenia, nen udheheqjen Selgjuke. 

Shume kombe qe gjenden Afer Lindjes se Mesme dhe Azise Qendrore deklarojne se Nastradini eshte I tyre por shansat me te mira jane se ai ka qene Iranian sepse perrallat dhe humoret e tije ishin shkruar ne gjuhen Persiane (Farsi). Emri I tije shkruhet ndryshe, duke u varur nga kulturat e ndryshme. Shpeshehere emri I tije fillon me tituj si Hoxha, Mullah, apo Efendi. Nastradini ishte nje filozof popullor dhe njeri I zgjuar, kujtohet per tregimet e tija humoristike dhe anekdodad.

Shume nga veprimet e Nastradinit mund te pershkruhen si te palogjikshme megjithate te logjikshme, racionale megjithate iracionale, absurde megjithate normale, budallalleqe por te mbrehta, te thjeshta megjithate te thella. Cka i shton edhe me shume vlere vecorise se tije eshte rruga se si ai deperton me mesazhin e tije me metoda te papershtatshme megjithate efektive me nje thjeshtesi te thelle. 

-------------------------------------

Marre nga: http://www.nasruddin.org/pages/nasruddin.html

Kush eshte Nastradini?

Nastradini eshte I vjeter, vjeter, vjeter, shume me I vjeter sesa do te ishte praktike te thuhet, nje karakter I tregimeve Persiane. Ai ishte tema e shume, shume perrallave te menqurise siq ishin _Budallai I Shemtuar_ per edukimin dhe keshillimin e popullates se asaj kohe. Ne rrugen Sufi, Sufi I shquar dhe dijetari Idriz Shah thote se gjendet nje komunitet Sufi ne vendin qe quhet sot Pakistan ne te cilin tregimet e Nastradinit jane materiali I vetem per mesim.

Shahu thote per Nastradinin ne librin e tije Sufinjte, si ne vijim:

_Tregimet e Nastradinit, te njohura kudo ne Lindjen e Mesme, perbejnje nje prej te arriturave me misterioze ne historine e metafizikes. Siperfaqesisht, shumica e tregimeve te Nastradinit mund te perdoren per shaka. Ato tregohen dhe prap perseriten panderprere neper cajtore, ne shtepi, dhe ne valet e radios ne Azi. Por jane te qenesishme tregimet e Nastradinit qe te mund te kuptohen ne shume thellesi. Eshte shakaja, morali, - dhe dicka ekstra qe e sjell konshiencen e nje mistiku potenciale me tutje ne rrugen e realizimit._

----------


## bakudr

> Nejse, pra nuk e di ne eshte dokumentuar kjo ndodhi, vetem thashethena!


Nuk eshte thashethem, ata jane afersisht nje moshe, kane nje vit diference, kane lindur ne vende te ndryshme por kane jetuar me vone ne Konja te Turqise se sotme. Ata jane njohur dhe kane pasur ndryshime ne mendime. 




> Po, Mevlana ka besuar gjithcka qe ka shkruar, por ai nuk ka thene ate qe ti cuditesh apo mendon se ndoshta ai ka besuar, ne baze te asaj se c'fare ai ka shkruar. *Poezit e tije nuk mund te mirren literalisht, ai gati gjithmone perdore metaforizma.*  Perafersisht si Nastradini.


E para si shembull mund te them se Iblisi nuk eshte engjell dhe per kete Mevlaa shkruan. E dyta eshte se edhe nese mendojme se ka metaforizma ne shkrimet e tij duhet ditur se ai perdor disa metaforizma te cilat te bejne te perzihet stomaku dhe nuk eshte mire ti degjone veshet dhe qe nuk duhet te perdoren.





> Do te ishte mire ta sjellesh kete perralle ne teresi ne menyre qe ta lexojme te gjithe.


Qe kur jane bere perrallat argumenta?  :buzeqeshje:  Perrallat i sjellim per te qeshur por jo per ti perdorur si argument. Ajo qe thashe une eshte e vertete.




> Po ta leme Nastradinin qe te flasi vete. Kemi mjaft perralla te tije. Une do te mundohem te sjelle disa.


Nderkohe duhet pasur parasysh se bashke me zgjuarsine dhe fjalet e Nastradin Hoxhes ka edhe shume shtesa nga populli.




> Nderkohe c'fare mendon ti i nderuar Bakudr, per tregimin qe solla me larte, (ne postimin e pare, humbjen e celesit), c'fare nuancash mund te kete?
> Mund ta komentosh domethenien e kesaj perralle te Nastradinit?


Une e shoh si: 
e para vetem si nje shaka per te qeshur.
e dyta: per ti dhene mesim ai personi qe kishte afer. Ndoshta ai personi ka qene qe ne jeten e perditshme bente te njejten gje.

----------


## bakudr

> Nejse, pra nuk e di ne eshte dokumentuar kjo ndodhi, vetem thashethena!


Ne lidhje me Nastradin Hoxhen dhe Mevlanen nje person qe ka bere shume kerkime eshte historiani Mikail Bajram, ky njeh mire gjuhen perse dhe ka studiuar shkrimet e vete Mevlanes. (Nuk duhet harruar se gjuha perse ka qene gjuha e poezise atehere, kjo eshte arsyeja se iranianet i konsiderojne keta si iraniane.) Ai ka punuar me shume se 30 vjet mbi keta personalitete. Gjithashtu ka edhe shkrime te kadive (gjykatesve) te asaj kohe.

Ai thote se perplasjet midis ketyre te dyve acarohen shume pas pushtimit mongol. Mevlana taxhik eshte pro ketij pushtimi dhe ja kalon mire me mongolet dhe mongolet i japin edhe rroge ndersa Nastradini turkmenas eshte kundra pushtimit mongol. Ata njeri tjetrit shume here i pergjigjeshin me vargje, poezi.

Mevlana shkruan per Nastardinin:
_O Hoxhe me duar e me kembe,
me probleme e derte tu prene ato kembe,
Ti ke thyer shume zemra,
te doli denimi perpara dhe e gjete belane tende._

Nastradini per Mevlanen:
"O fytyre shtrembet. Degjova se me kishe perfolur nga mbrapa. Gojes tende gjithmone i vjen ere _e piset_ " (per "_e piset_ " eshte perdorur fjala _nexhis_)

Kur Nastradini organizoi popullin kundra pushtimit mongol, per ta shtypur ate shkoi nje nxenesi i Mevlanes. Dhe ai vrau Nastradinin ne moshen 93 vjecare. Kur e morri vesh kete Mevlana ka shkruar nje pozi me 45 vargje.

Vetem nga perrallat mesojme dicka me shume per kulturen e te folurit, alegorine popullore te asaj kohe. Per ti njohur si personalitete duhet pare pak se c'thone historianet.

----------


## Zëu_s

E paskan bere Nostradinin edhe sufi tash hehhehehe

Ky emeri Nostradin po me ngjan disi si shum me emrin Nostradam. 
Te gjith e dijme qe Nostradami zotronte disa gjuhe, nder te cilat ishin edhe arabishtja dhe persishtja, ka udhetuar shum, ka qene neper shum vende, ne mesin e atyre vendeve eshte edhe Ballkani, perandoria Osmane etj., si dhe e dijme qe ai ka qene nje studiues dhe analizuaes i madh i profecive fetare hebreje, krishtere dhe muslimane nga te cilat edhe i ka nxjerre ato parashikimet e veta.

Eshte shum interesante qe ka shum perralla (barcoleta) qe permendet nje far Nostradini qe nuk e din askush se kush apo nga cili popull ishte ai. Eshte me rendesi te ceket qe shum popuj deshirojne ta marin per vete ate njeri te zgjuar dhe enigmatik. Turqit deshirojne qe ai te na ishte turk, po ashtu iranianet deshirojne qe ai te na ishte iranian, te njejten gje deshirojne edhe arabet, afganet, uzbeket, kazaket, azerbaigjanet, greket, bullgaret, boshnjaket, serbet, rumunet, shqiptaret, sicilianet etj. etj. Mirpo te gjith e dijme qe askush nuk ka kurrfar fakti per pohimet e tyre, ai njeri mbetet enigme.

Ah besa kisha rastin te lexoj qe Nostradami kishte shkruar qe do te vije nje kohe kur ne disa vende te botes do te behen me qindra barcoleta dhe shaka me emrin dhe personalitetin e tije.

Tung

----------


## ocean

> Nuk eshte thashethem, ata jane afersisht nje moshe, kane nje vit diference, kane lindur ne vende te ndryshme por kane jetuar me vone ne Konja te Turqise se sotme. Ata jane njohur dhe kane pasur ndryshime ne mendime.


Shiko I nderuar Bakudr nuk duhet harruar faktin kryesore se nuk eshte e vertetuar fare ne ka ekzistuar Nastradini apo jo. Dhe ne qofte se kjo nuk eshte e sigurt edhe me pak eshte e sigurte nje takim I tije me Rumin. Edhe me pak eshte e sigurte se ata kane shkembyer fjale ndermjet veti. Dhe eshte absurd te thuhet se nje nxenes I Rumit vrau Nastradinin, I cili nuk eshte e sigurte se ka ekzistuar fare.





> Qe kur jane bere perrallat argumenta?  Perrallat i sjellim per te qeshur por jo per ti perdorur si argument. Ajo qe thashe une eshte e vertete.


Po por ti po harron faktin se njeanshmeria dhe bindjet e tija personale ne politike dhe fe nuk e bene  Nastradinin te famshem. Ato jane atribute te egos, qe e sundon injoranca. Ai nuk njihet ne bote nga keto. Ai ka qene larg ketyre. Ai morri fame ne baze te perrallave te tije te cilat e bene ate te duket te jete nje njeri shume I menqure, fleksibile dhe jashtezakonisht tolerante, dhe mu per kete arsye te paanshmerise per njeren pale apo tjetren ai fitoi respektin me te madh gati ane e mbane rruzullit tokesore. 

*Perralla: Humbja e Celesit*




> Nje dite Nastradini e humbi celesin. U perkule ne gjunje dhe ne duar, tek njera nga dritat me te aferta te rruges dhe filloi ta lemonte barin duke kerkuar celesin. Nuk kaloi shume kohe dhe nje shoke i tije kaloi andej pari dhe e pyeti, Nastradin cfare ben ore?
> 
> Oh e humba celesin Nastradini Ia kthen.
> 
> Shoku I tije bije ne gjunje dhe fillon te kerkoje qelesin ne bare gjithashtu. Mbas perafersisht 15 minutave, shoku I tije e pyet, Nastradin, ku ta merr mendja se e ke humbur celesin?
> 
> Oh e kam humbur ne shtepi. Ia ktheu me seriozitet.
> 
> Pse pra po kerkojme ketu? e pyet shoku I tije I cuditur.
> ...





> Bakudr: Une e shoh si: 
> e para vetem si nje shaka per te qeshur.
> e dyta: per ti dhene mesim ai personi qe kishte afer. Ndoshta ai personi ka qene qe ne jeten e perditshme bente te njejten gje.


Te falenderoje per mundin qe bere te ia nxjerresh kuptimin kesaj perralle te Nastradinit.

Kur e kam pare kete ngjarje humori per here te pare ne ekranet televizive te emituar nga Leci dhe Cima mu duke vetem si nje budallallek I Lecit qe kerkonte celesin ne nje vend qe e dinte se nuk e kishte humbur. Por me vone e kuptova se ky tregim kishte pasur nje domethenie shume te thelle.


Pajtohem se ai e beri ate shaka per te qeshur, por jo vetem per te qeshur.

Pajtohem se ne njeren ane ai e beri per ti dhene mesim atije personi qe ishte afer, por jo vetem atije.

Tani ti kthehemi asaj se cfare mund te kete pasur per qellim kryesore edhe ne prapavije ky tregim.

Mendimi im.

Ne kete tregim perdoren fjalet,  Humbur, Celesi, Shtepia/Terri, Drita.  

Secila nga keto kater fjale simbolizon nje domethenie. 

*Humbja* simbolizon njeriun ne _kerkim_ te perhershem per dicka qe ka humbur  celesin/te verteten qe do ti hape nje dere per ti sjellur nje gezim dhe kenaqesi te perhershme. 

*Celesi* simbolizon nje mjet per te hapur nje dere tek e _verteta_. Pra mund te themi se celesi simbolizon nje rruge qe te shpie tek e verteta.    Ne kemi harruar per nje cast se celesi per te hapur deren qe te shpie tek te gjitha pergjigjet gjendet tek origjina, pra ne shpirte (qe sipas tradites Islame shpirti ndodhet brenda ne trupin e njeriut, ku ne kete rast trupi I njeriut simbolizon shtepine e shpirtit), prandaj fillojme te kerkojme jashte. 

*Shtepia* simbolizon _trupin_ fizike te njeriut. Ajo asociohet me brendesine. Njeriu kur hyn ne shtepi nga jashte gjendet brenda. Shpirti, qe jemi ne, gjendet brenda ne trup. Dhe per sa I perket shpirtit, trupi fizike eshte shtepia e tije. 

*Drita* ne kete raste simbolizon te _jashtmen_. E jashtmja eshte ajo qe shihet ka drite dhe ka kuptim per te kerkuar, ndersa po ti mbyllim syte dhe te kerkojme brenda, ne fillim nuk shohim tjeter perveq erresires, dhe kjo eshte shume e veshtire per njerezit dhe e pakuptuar.  

Njerezit gjithmone kerkojne kete celes apo pergjigje jashta vetevetes se tyre. Ata shetisin boten duke kerkuar dhe menduar se ajo do ti sjelle tek e verteta. Por ata kane harruar gjene me elementare qe eshte vetevetja. Perderisa njeriu kerkon per te verteten jashte, njekohesisht vetevetja mbetet gjithmone enigmatike. Si mund te gjesh celesin/te verteten jashte kur origjina e kerkuesit, veshtruesi qe eshte brenda ne trup mbetet enigmatike. E verteta gjendet brenda ne shtepine/trupin tend. Perderisa vetevetja mbetet enigmatike cdo gje qe njeri perjeton ne boten e jashtme mund te jete vetem nje iluzion.

Ftoj edhe te gjithe te tjeret qe kane ndonje ide serioze per domethenien e ketije tregimi te Nastradinit ta shprehin ketu.

Pershendetje

----------


## ocean

> Ne lidhje me Nastradin Hoxhen dhe Mevlanen nje person qe ka bere shume kerkime eshte historiani Mikail Bajram, ky njeh mire gjuhen perse dhe ka studiuar shkrimet e vete Mevlanes. (Nuk duhet harruar se gjuha perse ka qene gjuha e poezise atehere, kjo eshte arsyeja se iranianet i konsiderojne keta si iraniane.) Ai ka punuar me shume se 30 vjet mbi keta personalitete. Gjithashtu ka edhe shkrime te kadive (gjykatesve) te asaj kohe.
> 
> Ai thote se perplasjet midis ketyre te dyve acarohen shume pas pushtimit mongol. Mevlana taxhik eshte pro ketij pushtimi dhe ja kalon mire me mongolet dhe mongolet i japin edhe rroge ndersa Nastradini turkmenas eshte kundra pushtimit mongol. Ata njeri tjetrit shume here i pergjigjeshin me vargje, poezi.
> 
> Mevlana shkruan per Nastardinin:
> _O Hoxhe me duar e me kembe,
> me probleme e derte tu prene ato kembe,
> Ti ke thyer shume zemra,
> te doli denimi perpara dhe e gjete belane tende._
> ...


Te falenderoje qe fillove te mbeshtetesh ne ca argumente, por edhe ato argumente nuk I vene pike kesaj pune.  Ne qofte se ajo poezi qe ti solle eshte shkruar nga Rumi, atehere ajo poezi eshte e mundur te I jete atribuar ndonje Hoxhe tjeter.

Ne fakt duke u bazuar ne novelen e Rumit te shkruar nga Dr. Connie Zweig, Ph.D. te titulluar: “A Moth to the Flame” (Connie ka qene studente e Hinduismit, Budizmit, dhe Sufizmit per me shume se thridhjete vite dhe eshte terapiste Jungiane dhe nje keshilltare spirituale ne Los Angelos, CA). Ne kete novel ajo tregon se eshte bazuar ne burime te informacioneve origjinale ne gjuhen Farsi dhe Angleze.  Ne kete novel ajo nuk permend askund nje takim te mundshem ne mes te enigmatikut Nastradin Hoxha dhe Rumit. 

Ajo e tregon qarte se eshte e vertete qe Rumi ka qene kunder luftes me Mongolet, por ai ishte kunder kesaj lufte duke pasur parasysh forcen e madhe ushtarake qe posedonin Mongolet ne krahasim me forcat ushtarake te Kenise. 

Ai e dinte fare mire so po su dorezove Mongoleve me qef ata prap se prap do tu nenshtroheshin atyre me dhune, dhe se po qe se I luftojne Mongolet, ata e kishin tradite te u prisnin kokat te gjithe banoreve te atije vendi qe e kishin luftuar. Do te behej nje kasaphane me konsekuenca katastrofale.  

Prandaj une mendoj se Rumi kishte vepruar me shume menquri, qe e kishte bindur sulltanin e Kenise qe te mos e luftonte superfuqine Mongole, dhe ne kete menyre kishte shpetuar me mijera jetera, nga vdekja e paevitueshme.  

Ti kthehemi asaj se per kend mund ta kete pasur fjalen Rumi ne ate poezi qe ti solle (kuptohet ne qofte se eshte e vertete). Dr. Connie thote se ne fakte eshte e vertete se ishte nje Hoxhe I quajtur Imam El-Farabi qe u mundua ti organizonte popullaten ne lufte kunder Mongoleve. Rumi me mesusin e tij Shems Tebriz shkuan nje dite ta degjonin fjalimin e tije ne gjami. Imam El-Farabi filloi tu mbante nje fjalim si ne vijim:

“_Vitin e kaluar, pabesimtaret e humben token e shenjte nga ne. Pse ishim fitimtare? Sepse Zoti e lejoi nje force te vogel te fitoje kunder nje force te madhe. Tani edhe nje udheheqes pabesimtare po e pushton Egjiptin, dhe kerkon ti pushtoje besimtaret e Allahut. Kur vellezerit tane e vene ne pikepyetje besimin e vertete te sulltanit, ai I dergon ne burg! Ku eshte besnikeria e tije?”
...Vellezer ejani te bashkohemi, Arab e Turk, ne kete gjihad, nje lufte te shenjte kundra Krishtereve dhe Mongoleve. Shkoni dhe bashkojuni martirave te drejte, dhe do te jeni ne rruge per ne parajse.”_ [p.126 par. 4]

Edhe pse Rumi mundohet te ndal Shemsin qe te mos flas, Shemsi nuk duron dot dhe ngritet ne kembe dhe I thote: 

_“Edhe sa do te humbasish kohe kote duke I perseritur fjalet e luftes? Ti je si nje papagall qe vetem I bart fjalet e hidhura te te tjereve. Ketu koha eshte per luften e brendshme – gjihadin kunder urrejtjes...”_  [p.126 par.8]

Dhe ketu acarohen marredheniet ne mes te ketije Hoxhes dhe Rumit. Prandaj une mendoje se Rumi e ka pasur fjalen per kete Hoxhe ne qofte se ka shkruajtur ate poezi. 

Une kisha sygjeruar te defrehemi me perrallat e tije humorisitike duke u munduar edhe tua gjejme kuptimin e ti leme polekimat se cilit besim I ka takuar se eshte e kote. Besimi qe ai ka pasur nuk ka kurrfare efekti ne mua, jane tregimet e menqurise ato qe me terheqin aty.  
Une nuk e dija se cilit besim i ka takuar eshte nje gje kontraverze. Si duket ne Perendim dhe Amerike Nastradin Hoxha njihet si nje Mysliman-Sufi. Vetem po te hysh ne Google dhe ta shtypesh fjalen Nasrudin do te shohesh se emri Nasrudin asociohet gati cdokund me Sufinjte.

Polemikat se cilit besim i ka takuar nuk ishte qellimi im ne kete teme.

Ju faleminderit

----------


## bakudr

> Une kisha sygjeruar te defrehemi me perrallat e tije humorisitike duke u munduar edhe tua gjejme kuptimin e ti leme polekimat se cilit besim I ka takuar se eshte e kote. Besimi qe ai ka pasur nuk ka kurrfare efekti ne mua, jane tregimet e menqurise ato qe me terheqin aty.


Une jam dakort, le te defrehemi me perrallat e nastradinit. Edhe mua nuk me intereson shume se c'fare ka pas besuar nastradini. *Perendimi dhe europianet e kane si tendence fillestare qe cdo gje qe vjen qe nga Turqia e me ne lindje ta quajne sufi.*  Dhe cdo te mire morali apo drejtesie qe ata kane ja atribuojne sufizmit te tyre dhe jo fese se tyre islame. (Nuk dua te ngaterrohemi me c'fare shume grupe nenkuptojne me sufizem) Une kam lexuar edhe shume botime konferencash per Mevlanen dhe cdo gje e mevlanes i atribohet te qenurit e tij si sufi. Gjithashtu perdorin si reference edhe _Divani Kebir_ liber i cili nuk eshte i mevlanes fare. Gjithashtu po perendimi me ate mendimin e tyre se feja islame eshte e keqe edhe kur analizojne Salahuddin Ejubin thone se: "feja islame urdheron qe te vriten roberit e luftes dhe ajo pritej por ishte salahuddini njeri i mire dhe zemerbute qe nuk i vrau te krishteret kur ai morri jeruzalemin." Nderkohe qe salahuddini mbrojtjen dhe trajtimin e mire te roberve te luftes e pati mesuar nga feja islame si edhe e pati pare te aplikuar ne cdo lufte qe muslimanet kishin realizuar deri atehere. Pra shume kerkues kane nje ide ne koke dhe cdo gje e sjellin rreth asaj. Prape te gjithe keto qe thashe une nuk do te thote se Nastradini nuk eshte sufi. Ndoshta ka qene por deri tani s'kemi asnje prove nderkohe qe ajo qe dijme te sigurte eshte kundershtimi i tij ndaj ideve sufiste.

Edhe nese ka qene sufi po te sjellin ndonje argument se c'fare besonte ai atehere edhe une do te them se ai ka qene sufi. Por nje gje qe une kam lexuar per te eshte se ka qene kundra besimit _hululije_. Ky besim _hululije_  (sipas ketij koncepti Zoti mund te shfaqet edhe ne njerez dhe keshtu ke mundesi ta takosh ate. Psh Mevlana nje here tregon se mesuesi i tij po perqafohej me nje grua te panjohur dhe kur e pyeti Mevlana mesuesin ai ju pergjigj duke i thene se Zoti ishte futur ne trupin e asaj gruas dhe ai po perqafohej me Zotin. Kete mevlana e shpjegon ne Mesnevi) ka qene shume i perhapur ne ato zona atehere. Dhe nastradin Hoxha ka qene kundra ketij besimi dhe tallej me njerez qe besonin ne menyre te tille. Kjo ishte e vetmja gje qe une dija ne lidhje me besimin e Nastradinit.




> Te falenderoje qe fillove te mbeshtetesh ne ca argumente, por edhe ato argumente nuk I vene pike kesaj pune. Ne qofte se ajo poezi qe ti solle eshte shkruar nga Rumi, atehere ajo poezi eshte e mundur te I jete atribuar ndonje Hoxhe tjeter.


Une cdo fjale qe kam thene duke filluar qe nga postimi i pare i imi nuk ka qene as produkt Google por nga leximi i Mesneviut te mevlanes si dhe te disa historianeve te cileve do tua heqin titujt ndonje dite vetem pse dalin kaq haptaz kundra nje besimi te ngulur thelle ne popull. Nastradini eshte bere i njohur ne popull per alegorine ne te folur por mire eshte te sillet edhe ndonje argument i vertetuar nga jeta e tij. Nastradin hoxha, sic e kam thene edhe nje here me lart ka jetuar fundin e jetes se tij ne Akshehir dhe ai permendet ne Mesnevi te mevlanes si edhe ne shkrime te kadive (gjykatesve) te asaj kohe. 

Se c'fare ka pas menduar Mevlana per mongolet: Ai ka thene se Zoti i ka folur Xhengiz hanit: "Mblidhe popullin tend dhe shko e shkaterroi ata te Harzemshaheve." Mevlana dergoi nje nxenesin e vet qe te vriste nastradin Hoxhen si edhe djalin e vet (djali i Mevlanes) (Arsyeja ishte anti-mongolizmi) Dhe me vone Mevlana nuk i fali as namazin e xhenazes djalit te vet.

----------


## Beuni

Se pari do te falenderoja te gjithe qe kane shkruar me siper per gjithe kete informacion qe na jepni. Persa shkruani me lart mendoj shkrimet tuaja jane interesante, por vetem do deshiroja te shpreh se ka nje ndryshim midis Nostradamusit dhe Nastradinit. Une jam nje i ri i ketij forumi dhe meqe kam rastin dhe mundesine te shkruaj, do lutem te kerkoje nese ndonje prej jush ka ndonje ka njohuri per *kalate* ose *keshtjellat* qe jane ne shqiperi (me origjinen dhe historine e tyre) dhe me konkretisht per nje kala ose keshtjelle e quajtur e *xha Isufit*. Ne avance do ju jem mirenjohes per cdo te re qe do te shruani rreth pyetjes sime. Ju uroj te gjitheve te keni nje dite te mire. Ju faleminderit

----------


## Conquistador

Historite e Nastradin Hoxhes jane barcaletat me te bukura te folklorit te vendeve islamike.

----------


## Zëu_s

Nostradini eshte shum i njoftur qe nga Italia e deri ne Indi. Ne mes te ketyre dy pikave ka popuj te krishtere, musliman dhe hindus.

----------


## Sabriu

Burimet e historisë dhe histografisë realiste na mësojnë se Nastradin Hoxha është vetëm një fantazi e kokave të njerëzve.

----------


## albprofiler

> Une jam dakort, le te defrehemi me perrallat e nastradinit. Edhe mua nuk me intereson shume se c'fare ka pas besuar nastradini. *Perendimi dhe europianet e kane si tendence fillestare qe cdo gje qe vjen qe nga Turqia e me ne lindje ta quajne sufi.*  Dhe cdo te mire morali apo drejtesie qe ata kane ja atribuojne sufizmit te tyre dhe jo fese se tyre islame. (Nuk dua te ngaterrohemi me c'fare shume grupe nenkuptojne me sufizem) Une kam lexuar edhe shume botime konferencash per Mevlanen dhe cdo gje e mevlanes i atribohet te qenurit e tij si sufi. Gjithashtu perdorin si reference edhe _Divani Kebir_ liber i cili nuk eshte i mevlanes fare. Gjithashtu po perendimi me ate mendimin e tyre se feja islame eshte e keqe edhe kur analizojne Salahuddin Ejubin thone se: "feja islame urdheron qe te vriten roberit e luftes dhe ajo pritej por ishte salahuddini njeri i mire dhe zemerbute qe nuk i vrau te krishteret kur ai morri jeruzalemin." Nderkohe qe salahuddini mbrojtjen dhe trajtimin e mire te roberve te luftes e pati mesuar nga feja islame si edhe e pati pare te aplikuar ne cdo lufte qe muslimanet kishin realizuar deri atehere. Pra shume kerkues kane nje ide ne koke dhe cdo gje e sjellin rreth asaj. Prape te gjithe keto qe thashe une nuk do te thote se Nastradini nuk eshte sufi. Ndoshta ka qene por deri tani s'kemi asnje prove nderkohe qe ajo qe dijme te sigurte eshte kundershtimi i tij ndaj ideve sufiste.
> 
> Edhe nese ka qene sufi po te sjellin ndonje argument se c'fare besonte ai atehere edhe une do te them se ai ka qene sufi. Por nje gje qe une kam lexuar per te eshte se ka qene kundra besimit _hululije_. Ky besim _hululije_  (sipas ketij koncepti Zoti mund te shfaqet edhe ne njerez dhe keshtu ke mundesi ta takosh ate. Psh Mevlana nje here tregon se mesuesi i tij po perqafohej me nje grua te panjohur dhe kur e pyeti Mevlana mesuesin ai ju pergjigj duke i thene se Zoti ishte futur ne trupin e asaj gruas dhe ai po perqafohej me Zotin. Kete mevlana e shpjegon ne Mesnevi) ka qene shume i perhapur ne ato zona atehere. Dhe nastradin Hoxha ka qene kundra ketij besimi dhe tallej me njerez qe besonin ne menyre te tille. Kjo ishte e vetmja gje qe une dija ne lidhje me besimin e Nastradinit.
> 
> 
> 
> Une cdo fjale qe kam thene duke filluar qe nga postimi i pare i imi nuk ka qene as produkt Google por nga leximi i Mesneviut te mevlanes si dhe te disa historianeve te cileve do tua heqin titujt ndonje dite vetem pse dalin kaq haptaz kundra nje besimi te ngulur thelle ne popull. Nastradini eshte bere i njohur ne popull per alegorine ne te folur por mire eshte te sillet edhe ndonje argument i vertetuar nga jeta e tij. Nastradin hoxha, sic e kam thene edhe nje here me lart ka jetuar fundin e jetes se tij ne Akshehir dhe ai permendet ne Mesnevi te mevlanes si edhe ne shkrime te kadive (gjykatesve) te asaj kohe. 
> 
> Se c'fare ka pas menduar Mevlana per mongolet: Ai ka thene se Zoti i ka folur Xhengiz hanit: "Mblidhe popullin tend dhe shko e shkaterroi ata te Harzemshaheve." Mevlana dergoi nje nxenesin e vet qe te vriste nastradin Hoxhen si edhe djalin e vet (djali i Mevlanes) (Arsyeja ishte anti-mongolizmi) Dhe me vone Mevlana nuk i fali as namazin e xhenazes djalit te vet.


Bakudr a mundesh t'na sjellesh ato shkrime qe kinse i ka bere Mevlana Xhellaludin Rumi. Por kur te sjellesh mos i sjell vetem nga dy fjale por sille krejt shkrimin e tij dhe kuptimin se çka ka dasht te thote.

Rrgulli i pare qe kane vene Evliat sufi ka qene qe te mos i lexoni shkrimet e tyre literarisht , shumica e sufive thojn se po nuk i kuptove shkrimet e tyre ma mire mos i lexo hiç se do te hysh ne kufr.

Ne islam nuk ka panteizem por ka panenteizem dhe vete Kurani dhe hadithat e deshmojn kete. Po mundohem une (qe jam kurkushi) por edhe shume sufi kane thene se nuk mund te shpjegohet panenteizmi me fjale dhe me vete fjalen panenteizem  dhe ne fakt eshte veshtire te shpjegohet per lidhjet e Zotit me krijesat e tij nuk eshte e lehte te flitet Haku. Allahu po thote ne Kuran se Ai eshte i Pari dhe Fundit  se Ai eshte i Dukshmi dhe i Padukshmi.

Kto histori me mongolet qe po i tregon ti jane veçse trillime qe i kane bere kundershtaret e Mevlanas.
Mevlanaja e permend Dashurine dhe te Dashurin ne poezite e tij me mijera here por asnjeher nuk ka ndermend ne kto dashurite e perditshme njerezore . 

Nastradini dhe Mevlanaja asnjeher nuk kane pas kurr aso kundershtime si i paske lexuar ti dhe dihet shume mire se as Nastradini nuk ka qene ndonje luftetar ashtu si e paraqitni kinse paska dasht me i mposht mongolet.

Nje tregim i Nastradinit . Ish dal nastradini ne nje qyteze te bukur te rrethuar me lulezim dhe po meditonte , duke u lutur po thote o Allah Ty po te shoh gjithkah ne ate moment kalojn disa mendjemedhaj "dijetar" me libra te fese ne dore .Kur e degjojn nastradinin se çka po thote ja nisin me u tall me te dhe i thojn e kur po i sheh gomaret çka po te duket se po sheh . Nastradini ju pergjigjet se kur i shikon gomaret ateher i duket se po i sheh disa mendjemedhaj "dijetar" me libra te fese ne dore.  Hapni librat qe po thuani se pô i lexoni dhe shikoni aty. A po thote Allahu per veten e tij se Ai eshte i Dukshmi dhe i Padukshmi . A po thote Allahu se Ai ka krijuar çdo gje çka ka ne toke e qiell , une kur po i shoh krijesat po e shikoj Krijuesin dhe ma  i rendesishem eshte shikimi im te Krijuesi se sa te merrem me krijesat. A po thote Allahu se nuk bjen ne toke as edhe nje gjeth pa percaktimin e tij  , pra un kur po e shoh natyren dhe nje gjeth duke rene ne toke jam duke e pare Percaktuesin. A po thote Allahu se Ai eshte pronar i çdo krijese ,pra une kur po shoh pronat e tij po e shikoj Pronarin . Atehere ju thote nastradini mbas te gjitha ketyre fakteve qe ju thash a me besoni se po e shoh Zotin gjithkah. 
Edhe ky tregim i nastradinit ka lidhje shume me sufizmin dhe kundershtimet qe ja bejn ne menyra te padrejta disa

Lexoni ato çka i kuptoni dhe mos gjykoni me shpejtesi.

----------


## ocean

Tregim i Nastradinit - Atje ku Zoti nuk eshte!

Te dashurit e mije, pas shume viteve qe isha larguar po udhetoja prape tek fshati i shokut tim Teke

Ai ishte bere shume I devotshem ne menyren e besimit te tije, nganjehere e tepronte, por prape nje shpirte I mire qe e kam dashur me shume vite.

E vizitova dhe e vazhduam shoqerine sikur kurre te mos ishim ndare. 

_“Nastradin, ti je drite e syve,” _ tha Tekja, _“Te lutem rri me mua. Insistoje_.”

E pranova ftesen e kendshme te tije. Ai ma tregoi dhomen se ku do te flija, me dritaren nga lindja, dhe shtratin e ndrequr. 

_“E kam kthyer krevatin ne ate menyre qe koka jote te jete e drejtuar nga Meka,” tha ai me krenari. “Duhesh gjithmone te flesh me koken e kthyer nga Meka, per shkak te respektit ndaj Profetit, paqja qofte me te.”_

Naten e pare u rrotullova nuk e di sa here dhe me ne fund me morri gjumi.  Si duket une jam nje gjumash aktive, sepse kur Tekja me zgjoi duke me shkungullitur ne mengjes, ishte shume I hidheruar.

_“Nastradin jam deshperuar ne ty_!” E shikova veten dhe thashe, _“Edhe une jam I deshperuar ne vetveten, Tekja, ku eshte problemi?_”

_“Ke fjetur me kembet drejtuar nga Meka! Ky eshte nje mosrespekte!”_

Tekes I kalon hidherimi por insiston qe naten e ardhshme te permirsohet. Nastradini I premton se do te permirsohet. 

Nata e ardhshme I ngjau nates se pare. Fjeta shume mire pas disa rrotullimeve ne krevat, por u zgjova ne mengjeze duke I gjetur kembet e mija ne jastake dhe koka ime pushonte ne dysheme ne fund te shpuzes ku flija.  Porsa e kuptova gjendjen e trupit tim, Tekja erdhi tek dera me pa dhe u zemerua pa mase. 

_“Kjo nuk ben pune Nastradin. Une jam nje qytetare I mire dhe nje Musliman I ndershem. Ti duhet te flesh me kembet drejtuar ne anen e kundert te Mekes, dhe koken drejtuar nga Meka, per hir te respektit ndaj Profetit dhe devotshmerise ndaj Allahut.”_

_“Cka eshte arsyeja jote qe po insiston per kete pune, shoku im?”_ e pyeta.

_“Ti duhet ta kthesh koken ne drejtim te Zotit!”_ tha ai, dhe e perseriti, _“ Ti duhet ta drejtosh koken nga Zoti dhe kembet larg nga Ai.”_

U mendova per kete pune. E kaluam diten se bashku, dhe ate nate Tekja ishte I nevrikosur. _“Nastradin_” tha ai, _“Ne qofte se nuk mund te flesh me koken drejtuar nga Zoti, me vjen keq te te them por nuk mund te rrish me ne shtepine time. Me dhembje ta them kete se te kam shoke te vjeter, por devotshmeria ime eshte te Allahu.”_

Nata e trete ishte e njejte si dy netet e para, vetem se kete here u zgjova me hunden time te shtypur ne dysheme ne fund te shpuzes ku flinja, sa qe hunda kishte marr forme te dredhuar, dhe po e kruaja kur Tekja u paraqite. Fytyren e tije e kishte mbuluar zemerimi dhe merzija. Kesaj radhe ia prita dhe i thashe:

_“Para se te flasesh, Tekja, pergjigjmu ne kete pyetje, “_ I thashe derisa sa po ngritesha ne kembe. _“A udheheqe Allahu mbi cdo gje, e edhe ne fatin e njeriut?”_

_“Ti e din se po”_ ia kthen Tekja I quditur.

_“A eshte Allahu ne cdo send te krijimit  te Tije?”_

_“Patjeter”_

Bera me gishte nga dritarja tek zogjet qe ngriteshin nga tehu I nje bunari. _“A
jeton Ai edhe tek zogjet ne ajer?”_

_“Po_” tha Tekja. _“Pse me ben keto pyetje?”_

_“Te lutem ke durim me kete shoke te vjeter,”_ ia ktheva. _“A eshte Allahu kudo, edhe perteje shkretetirave dhe maleve?”_

_“Allahu eshte krijimi. Allahu eshte ne krijimin, dhe eshte Zot I krijimit!”_ ia shpjegon Tekja. 

_“Mire pra Tekja”_ I thashe duke e mbajtur kemben larte. _“Hajde tani ma drejto ti kemben time atje ku Zoti nuk eshte!”_

----------

